# Crank noseband Vs normal noseband



## hrhmika (22 March 2010)

Is the pressure exerted by a normal buckle noseband different to that exerted by a crank noseband, what are the advantages and disadvantages to either particularly for sensitive horses, i need to replace my current crank noseband for my highly sensitive thoroughbred and was just wondering whether a buckle noseband (albion KB) would be comfier?


----------



## P4NN (22 March 2010)

The Crank nose band has become very common with dressage bridles.
The Crank is different than the regular cavesson in a couple ways; 
one it is usually heavily padded both across the nose, and under the jaw, and secondly it is done up differently with the strap that runs under the chin being run through two rings on either side, and then buckled in the middle. In theory this allows it to be done up much tighter than a regular cavesson without worry of pinching.

Although the padding does seem beneficial at first, some of them are so heavily padded that they push the horse's cheeks even more so into their molars than a regular cavesson would. As well, having an overly tight nose band will cause discomfort and therefore resistance in the horse no matter how padded it is. Riders should not use a nose band to try to hide resistance in their horse by forcing the horse to hold its mouth shut with an overly tight nose band.

The one added benefit  when using a crank nose band, is that the rings on either 
side can be used to attach a lunge line, making it beneficial when schooling. Remember, just because it CAN be done up tightly, does not mean it NEEDS to be!

I have a crank becauase of the extra padding under the jaw but I only have it on the 2nd/3rd hole so I can still slide my hand under it.


----------



## flyingfeet (22 March 2010)

Agree with the above, I actually like cranks as I think they sit better than a normal buckle cavesson. 

However might are never tight (dressage trainer always mutters as says "it will annoy him being loose", er not so!!).

The major drawback is over keen people whacking them up too tight.

I also have plans to take the back strap off one and attach roundings to that and a snaffle ring of a nathe for one of mine that "hides behind the bit".  So have more options than normal.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 March 2010)

I always liked crank nosebands but ONLY if loose, noseband is just there to frame the face, and ONLY if its good quality english leather and regularly oiled to ensure the end of the padded part doesnt dig in. I like them as I think normal ones with buckle against the skin/bine under the jaw can pinch


----------



## hrhmika (23 March 2010)

THank you very much for your help, he is currently in and albion KB crank noseband and need to replace it and was just wondering which was best, think i will stick with the crank, thanks very much for your help!


----------

